
DEAF – Defense Enabling and Assisting Framework - alexeiDarmin
http://freedomoutpost.com/this-is-a-game-changer-for-digital-privacy-and-security/
======
alexeiDarmin
I met one of the people behind DEAF moments ago in a coffeeshop. It seems like
an impressive yet hushed technology. Anyone know anything about it?

